# Need id



## chris777 (Jun 27, 2008)

I have had a pair of these i got together for quite some time and am making a list of all the fish i have so by any chance does anyone know what it is?










I also am not sure on this one either.










Also i just got in some new cichlids today that i ordered and was wondering if anyone knows which is which of the 2 darker fish in the picture. I think i know but the only visual difference i see is the right one has some yellow on its fin.










Also these new ones i got with the last one if you happen to know these ones scientific names of these that would also be helpful 




























Sorry for there being so many but thanks to those that help


----------



## exasperatus2002 (Jul 5, 2003)

I want to say its Neolamprologus tetracanthus

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=1661


----------



## chris777 (Jun 27, 2008)

Body shape looks pretty much alike but the colors of the fish in the profile seem to be quite a bit different then the fish i have other then one of the pictures in the profile have the blue near its mouth etc.


----------



## DarbX1605 (Apr 7, 2008)

The first picture looks like it could be a Lamprologus Callipterus to me - but it's hard to say from that shot angle.


----------



## ibr3ak (Jan 4, 2008)

Second pic is a nicaraguan cichlid (hypsophrys nicaraguensis).

Third one are p. elongatus (not sure which variant though).

Fourth is an m. callainos, cobalt blue.

Fifth and sixth the pics are kinda blurry so not sure, although the sixth one looks like an albino p. socolofi.


----------



## chris777 (Jun 27, 2008)

Third one is suppose to be a Elongatus Chewere. :fish: However i was only suppose to get one in my order and ended up receiving an extra fish in my order even though one died in the order.

I'll post a couple more pictures here in a few minutes.


----------



## chris777 (Jun 27, 2008)

Here are two pictures of the last one the other is a totally different fish that came in the order i didn't realize i didn't post the first time. The two are very similar but are suppose to be two different species. Here are the two of them. One thing i noticed taking the 2 pictures is yellow shows up on them but you can't see it just looking at them so i don't know if the yellow is really there or my camera just is that crappy.



















Here is two more of picture 5. There still not that great but the best i could get at the moment. If there not good enough either i will try tomorrow to get better ones.


----------



## chris777 (Jun 27, 2008)

:fish:


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Last one prob some sort of "Victoria Basin Cichlid" or other Astatotilapia but so hard to see much on the photo or tell these guys apart (may hybrids about were I come from too), I can not see the markings or much colour there to help.
I am hopeless with albino fish too, for the one above looks pretty young too.


----------



## chris777 (Jun 27, 2008)

The last one is suppose to be a Haplochromis sp. "obliquidens" We got them from bluegrass but the pictures i have seen don't look like him. It looks more like a different Victorian.

I was wondering about the 2 albinos cause they look so much alike that i can't tell which is which. Plus the fact we got two in the order of the Elongatus Chewere when there was soppose to be only one that I am a bit confused so figured maybe someone here may be able to tell them apart.

The main difference that I can see between the two albinos are the one has faint lines going down its body and the other one don't.

So yea, you can kinda see my problem :lol:


----------

